# Best waterproofer on the market?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got home early from riding and it was dumping wet snow all morning. I got soaked an hour into the day. 

Can anyone recommend a good waterproof spray? My SB pants are like a sponge.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

you can try the shoe protector spray
buy good spray and soak them in it, it should work or maybe new pants might be in order

it is the end of season,so everythings on sale as you know already


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I recommend having a mountaineering setup for those really wet days. No snowboarding specific gear holds up to terrible conditions like mountaineering gear. I have Mountain Hardwear Exposure II bibs and a North Face expedition shell for those really nasty days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

A lot of the water saturation (wet out) will be detrimental to the type of fabric that is used. Nylon fabric, with a 15000mm/15000gm/24 rating, will saturate quicker that a twill or herribone fabric that is 8000mm/8000gm/24hr rating. 
For re-waterproofing, make sure you use a DWR spray (Grangers, Nikwax, Stormproof)& read the instructions on the clothing.
Depending on how heavy the snow or rain is, will be a factor to how fast the material wets out.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

my snowpant says 'waterproof', but it doesn't....I got all wet this afternoon


----------



## pacificdrums (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been reading good things about Nikwax TX-Direct Spray-On waterproofing. Has anyone tried it? Is there something better you guys recommend?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

pacificdrums said:


> I have been reading good things about Nikwax TX-Direct Spray-On waterproofing. Has anyone tried it? Is there something better you guys recommend?


This is the product a guy at my shop was telling me to buy, and they don't even sell it. The only place I've found that sells it is about 1.5 hours away. I think I'm going to make the trip


----------

